# Business is so slow



## Simbah95 (Jan 8, 2020)

Hey guys this is my first year driving in January & I just noticed that it’s super dead here in NYC, does anyone else feel the same or is It just me


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Slower than usual here in Chicago today too. I just chalk it up to the post-holiday blahs and recoveries. No rush hour traffic to speak of either. Things will get back to normal by next week, most likely. I recall it being this way after 1/1/2019 too.

BTW...this UberPeople.net forum is slower than normal too.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

@Simbah95 not slow at all. Most of us experienced drivers are pulling in 3 to 4 hundred a day. You just need to get you driver score high by accepting all pings for like one month


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Simbah95 said:


> Hey guys this is my first year driving in January & I just noticed that it's super dead here in NYC, does anyone else feel the same or is It just me


Rideshare companies flood the market with new drivers for NYE and then everybody is fighting each other for scraps after it's over. Most newbies quit because they heard you could make $1500 a week, which was true two years ago.


----------



## Simbah95 (Jan 8, 2020)

Clint Torres said:


> @Simbah95 not slow at all. Most of us experienced drivers are pulling in 3 to 4 hundred a day. You just need to get you driver score high by accepting all pings for like one month


Where do you drive?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Rideshare companies flood the market with new drivers for NYE and then everybody is fighting each other for scraps after it's over. Most newbies quit because they heard you could make $1500 a week, which was true two years ago.


Some places it hasn't been true for 3-4 years.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Jackson TN is never busy, a year year an go it was better but more drivers now. But from the week of Christmas till this pasted Friday it's been very slow not worth going out. Just starting to recover


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Simbah95 said:


> Hey guys this is my first year driving in January & I just noticed that it's super dead here in NYC, does anyone else feel the same or is It just me


Everyone left for Florida


----------



## MasterC (Jan 31, 2018)

Dead here in Orlando FL . So they didn't come here....yet!


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Everyone left for Florida


Nor did they come to Tampa. DEAD as a door nail here.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Just hood rats left for me in Orlando-ish, not enough tourists to keep my car rolling in the good parts of town.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Simbah95 said:


> it's super dead here in NYC,


When I drive NYC, Between 9PM and 3AM, and in the cue. I average 2 - 3 rides an hour, in NJ (Red Bank and Shore areas), I average 2 rides an hour (but longer rides), and in PA (Won't do Philly) lucky if I get 1 ride an hour. *Buck up,* *better days are coming, Valentine, Fat Tuesday (Saturdays before and after), Saint Patty Day Parades (many dates everywhere) and the Entire Summer. Plan well and disregard Traps, Vanishing Surge, Heavy traffic, etc.. *


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TPAMB said:


> Nor did they come to Tampa. DEAD as a door nail here.


It'll pick up this weekend in Tampa.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I hope so. This is depressing and I have a lot of anxiety.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Simbah95 said:


> Hey guys this is my first year driving in January & I just noticed that it's super dead here in NYC, does anyone else feel the same or is It just me


------------------------
Always slow until mid-Feb. All businesses - not just RS


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Am seeing a lot more drivers on the rider apps specially Lyft where a few months ago I would see 3 4 Lyft drivers like now 8, 6 Uber in this small city of Jackson TN


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I've had to adjust my starting times and strategy a bit. Also keep BOTH apps on these days just so rides will continuously come in. You can't solely rely on either Uber or Lyft this time of year to get non stop pings though.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

It's that way here, I drive Uber Lyft also part time now am starting an hour earlier. Lyft seems to take over here in Jackson


----------

